# Opel truck is DONE!!!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the finished Italeri 1/35th scale Opel Blitz truck.

This model was built SFTB and painted with Model Master enamels, much of the weathering was also done with enamel paints with only a little bit of oil paint washes here and there.
The only change I made to the kit was to change the license plate number slightly to make it into a truck operated by the Luftwaffe.



























































Agentsmith


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Very very nice job! You made that kit look great.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks GunTruck!

As an aircraft modeler building these ground vehicles are strange to me...but still fun.



Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Vas ist mit der schwein schnaut on der back bumper?


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She has come up beautifully. Really like what you have done.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

As usual, your photos are amazing. 

Your attempts at ground vehicles are superb, just as your aircraft are! 

Is that the staff car in the 5th position of the convoy?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!









Sgthawker,

The cars in the convoy are a Styer 1500 and VW bug, no Mercedes Benz G4, I wanted this picture to look like some of the footage I had seen of German vehicles that were surrendering to the Americans just after the fighting stopped in May 1945.


Agentsmith


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

That came out great!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Vas ist mit der schwein schnaut on der back bumper?


Dieses ist vom "pig iron" gemacht.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ya what he said.

VERY GUT! Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Ahhh I see the difference. I must not have had on my glasses. LOL. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys!


SgtHawker,
No problem with your eyesight, I wanted the trailing vehicles in the convoy to be out of focus so the attention would be more on the Opel Blitz.


Agentsmith


----------

